# Newbie here need help in located additional track sections.



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

*Newbie here need help locating additional track sections.*

I've been away from this hobby a while and I'm currently going over my inventory and looking for a few sections of track to start planning my layout, my track is newer Tyco and I will be building a 2 lane course.

I have plenty of ,
9" 1/4 curves
9" 1/8 curves
12" 1/8 curves
6, 9, and 15" and straights
Plenty of terminal sections to supply power evenly around the layout.
Newer banked curved sections and a set of older high banked curves as well.

I'm Looking for these to add to my future layout.

* 6" curves, seems these are available again and would like to add these to my layout, are these sold in pairs?

* 4 way intersections, I have some of the older quick lok sections of these and some adapters (old to new). but would like to have as much new stuff as possible.

* I also would like to add some Tomy/Afx sections to my layout as well, I know adapters are also available.

* I did purchase the afx 3" radius hairpin but seems only my older aurora cars work, after a closer look I noticed that the contact rails seems to be off a bit at the turn, does any one else have this problem with this piece?

My local hobby shop did not seem to interested in helping in my search.

I found some prices here,
http://www.jaysraceplace.com/tycoslots2.htm

any other places to look?
your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Tyco Track*

Jay's Race Place is a good place to look for Tyco track. They also have the 6" and 15 radius curves you will want.

Plus here's an auction that may help:

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-New-Tyco-Mattel-Compatable-6-15-1-8-Curves_W0QQitemZ6027187898QQcategoryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Howdy ! 

The rails are "off on your tomy hairpin turn so that the pickup shoes maintin contact through the sliding turn as the back of the car swings out.
Hold the track piece at eye level and push a car through the turn this way and you will see what I am talking about.



We are glad you are back with the slots!


----------

